# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم Volcano Box مساعدة :  سامسونج s7562 كوبي

## naeem

السلام عليكم  SAMSUNG GT-s7562  ارجو المساعدة  الجهاز طافي لم اجد له طريقة لاعادة البوت  
المشكل وقع عند التفليش حين توقف الفلاش في %45  
Analysis of USB port,Please insert phone USB cable.
  Connecting...
  CPU TYPE:MT6572
  Hardware version:CA01
  Software version:0000
  No good work mobile phone.
>>Boot downloading complete!

----------


## noaman22000

مشكوين  يا اخوان

----------


## kojyy

> السلام عليكم  SAMSUNG GT-s7562  ارجو المساعدة  الجهاز طافي لم اجد له طريقة لاعادة البوت  
> المشكل وقع عند التفليش حين توقف الفلاش في %45  
> Analysis of USB port,Please insert phone USB cable.
>   Connecting...
>   CPU TYPE:MT6572
>   Hardware version:CA01
>   Software version:0000
>   No good work mobile phone.
> >>Boot downloading complete!

 حقيقة هذه مشكلة قيد الحل اخى وسنوافيك بالرد فور الوصول لحل 
تقبل مرورى

----------

